# Cairo offer



## Hugo75

Hi all, 

I received an offer this week for a 2 year position in Cairo. Although I spent an hour reading several threads in this Egypt forum, I still have a few questions. Hopefully we can receive some local expat input, it is a big step to relocate our family... 

We will have a car and driver, but still our main concern is safety in general. How safe is Cairo with kids? Can my wife walk alone at street anywhere in Cairo, I read some stories about sexual harassment? How big do you consider any terrorist treats (like Nasr City)? Do you consider the outcome of the recent referendum and increasing influence of Muslim Brotherhood a risk for foreigners in Cairo?

The office would be Nasr City. To limit my daily commute, our intention is to rent something in New Cairo. Regarding school, my daughter just turned 4 and we are considering NCBIS in New Cairo, probably the Dutch version so it would be easier for my daughter to adjust if we return to The Netherlands. Are you aware whether there is any waiting list for NCBIS? 

Furthermore we have a son (2.5) and twin boys (6 months). Is there any good English speaking nursery close to NCBIS? What would be the rate if we put the kids for instance for 3 days per week? Any waiting lists? The alternative (nanny) would be in the range of 600 US$, I read somewhere?

In terms of housing, we hope to find a 4 or 5 bedroom property in new Cairo, ideally with garden but without swimming pool (risk for kids). Is there an Egyptian main website for rentals in Cairo? I have the option to ship some furniture, would it make a big difference in monthly rent if we have it fully furnished? 

Thanks all for your input!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Yes your wife can walk alone but like every city in the world there is a good chance of harassment/bag snatching/abuse. 

I personally do not believe there is or will be a terrorist threat in the city. 


MB a risk to foreigners. no but then you may not like to live under what many of us believe will come to force... ie having no choice but to be covered. 

I don't have children so can't comment. 

Would I move here knowing what I know and with a family in tow, probably not but if you are receiving a great package and would like a new challenge and are prepared for a new way of life then why not but do come out here for a weeks holiday before committing yourself.. plus I would not make any decision until after the 25th of this month and ask your company what are evacuation plans in the event you need to get your family out fast 

Maiden


----------



## Hugo75

Cheers Maiden,

The company is UK based and has lots of expat in Middle East / North Africa area and are monitoring the safety situation. Evacuation plans are in place, if necessary. 

Maybe a stupid question, but what will happen the 25th this month?

I am planning to come over for one week early Feb with my wife to look for housing, school, nursery etc. I would start the project 1st of March.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hugo75 said:


> Cheers Maiden,
> 
> The company is UK based and has lots of expat in Middle East / North Africa area and are monitoring the safety situation. Evacuation plans are in place, if necessary.
> 
> Maybe a stupid question, but what will happen the 25th this month?
> 
> I am planning to come over for one week early Feb with my wife to look for housing, school, nursery etc. I would start the project 1st of March.




Two year anniversary of the revolution.


----------



## GM1

Here is the link to the Dutch stream of the NCBIS: Dutch stream I don't think that there is a waiting list but you can contact them and ask your questions, the contact details are in the link. Good luck!


----------



## alexvw

NCBIS is a great choice, and I think the Dutch stream will welcome native Dutch with open arms! I think the nursery at NCBIS takes the kids starting at 3, if they're potty trained. There is a good nursery at AUC (Small Talk), but I think they have a long waiting list... 

Our old house in Katameya Heights (no pool, 4 bedrooms) seems to be still available  (most houses there have pools, not easy to find one without). But the price imho is only possible, if your company gives you a good housing budget. Katameya Heights starts at 5000 USD. Arabella and Lakeview are possible at 4000 USD.

If you have more questions, shoot. 

PS: We love living in New Cairo and have no fear of terrorist attacks or the second anniversary of the revolution. If you wanna come by for a drink during your look and see, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Hugo75

Is there any website where I can see your old house Alex? It is within the golf/resort complex, where you lived? Are residents members as well, or do you still pay the anual fee? I started playing golf 2 year ago, so this will be one of the benefits of Egypt, playing golf whenever you feel like because it is not cold and raining 

Does it make a big difference in price if I rent it without furnitures?

For the first month I would need a serviced apartment somewhere in New Cairo / Nasr City. Is there any leading website for these type pf prerties? 

I will give NCBIS a call this week as well. Thanks all for the input so far, it is very welcome!


----------



## GM1

> playing golf whenever you feel like because it is not cold and raining


 Possible, but here we have HOT and sunny weather in summer


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> Possible, but here we have HOT and sunny weather in summer




Golfers tee off at first light in summer.


----------



## Sonrisa

Ughtgh, I hate golf with a passion.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> Two year anniversary of the revolution.


Two year anniversary of the* failed *revolution


----------



## marenostrum

OP the thing you need to ask yourself is if the move is going to improve your financies a great deal, quality of life, personal ambitions etc etc.
We do not know your background so I cannot comment if this move is right or not for you. imho it is all personal.
Even a move to somewhere say like Singapore may not work out for certain people.


----------



## Nanoz

when moving to a new country especially if you have a family, its always best to come alone and check out the country for yourself and then you can decide whether the Egyptian lifestyle would be suitable for you and your family or not. 

however, if you decide to take the offer without visiting the country. At first, when you first come to Egypt you will be shocked and feel homesick. But the more time you spend the more you will get used to the country. Like all countries in the world there are the good areas and the bad areas, places where you feel safe and places where you will not feel safe and that's exactly how it is in Egypt. As for your wife walking alone in the street, yes she can and no she can't depending on the area you decide to live in. 

Moreover, the country is safe and there are no terrorist threats (Nasr city is a safe place and away from all the dramas and the ongoing protests). As for the Muslim Brothers they are not bad as the media portrays them to be. Alot of the Muslim brothers have lived abroad and experienced life in the western world so are more open minded than people think and are no risk in anyway to foreigners. 

Make sure when searching for apartments you check several websites and really do your research because as a foreigner you will find yourself paying 10 times more money than the place is worth. Also, check the shipping fees and see if its worth shipping your furniture to 
Egypt because you can get cheap furniture here or rent semi furnitured apartments for good prices.


----------



## Hugo75

marenostrum said:


> OP the thing you need to ask yourself is if the move is going to improve your financies a great deal, quality of life, personal ambitions etc etc. We do not know your background so I cannot comment if this move is right or not for you. imho it is all personal.
> Even a move to somewhere say like Singapore may not work out for certain people.


Since 2000 we have lived 5 years abroad (UK and South America) and it feels like a good time to go international again. My wife lost her job, it is difficult to find something in her area (communications) and the kids are still young. Once my 4 year old daughter is 9 or 10, we should probably settle down somewhere to avoid too many changes in the period the kids go to school & university. 

So the timing is perfect, the job is interesting and financially attractive. The main question is whether Cairo is the best option. We have been in Luxor, Aswan, Sharm before but that was as tourist. I want safety and a good quality of family life with sufficient sun. I am an engineer working in oil & gas related projects; there will be opportunities in Emirates, Oman, Qatar or perhaps Asia eventually. But timing is difficult; my current project ends in February. I am self employed, and as the oil & gas world is rather small, one should really avoid leaving in the middle of a project (jeopardizing project schedule). I received three offers already for new projects in The Netherlands, but then I am 'engaged' for at least another 6-8 months...

We are finalizing contract details, as we are still positive about this opportunity. My intention is to visit Cairo a week early February to look for housing etc. I have spoken to NCBIS Dutch stream, kids are more than welcome. 

@Nanoz, can you recommend any Cairo housing website or real estate agency that is considered top of the list?

What would be the best way to look for a nanny?


----------



## Hugo75

My wife spoke to somebody yesterday who suggested Nasr City would be a good place to life as well. Would be ideal in terms of location (close to my work), but is this a good expat family location? I would prefer a villa / duplex with garden instead of an apartment.


----------



## alexvw

I think Nasr City is fine without family. Great actually, as Korba would be, too! Nearly all expat kids at NCBIS live in New Cairo, though, and it's so much easier and nicer for playdates and the socialising of your wife. Really.

Do you wanna get in touch with some Dutch people living in New Cairo, who have their kids at NCBIS? I could ask two or three ladies, if I can PM you their number.


----------



## alexvw

Can't PM you. Maybe you need to make some more posts for your PM option to be enabled


----------



## Hugo75

Thanks for PM, Alex. I will call your friend once I have finalized the contract. 

I found out today the company does not cover a private health care plan for Egypt. They have some kind of emergency service, but normal GP / hospital visits seem to be excluded. I assume this is common practice in Egypt to have such health care plan? Is it easy to get such insurance, and what cost can I expect for adult / kid?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hugo75 said:


> Thanks for PM, Alex. I will call your friend once I have finalized the contract.
> 
> I found out today the company does not cover a private health care plan for Egypt. They have some kind of emergency service, but normal GP / hospital visits seem to be excluded. I assume this is common practice in Egypt to have such health care plan? Is it easy to get such insurance, and what cost can I expect for adult / kid?




I have never known an expat package not to include health care


----------



## Hugo75

Me neither, I was surprised as well 

But in principal I don't consider it to be a showstopper, as long as I can arrange something in Cairo myself. How are the non-expat foreigners insured for health care issues?


----------



## marenostrum

Hugo75 said:


> Thanks for PM, Alex. I will call your friend once I have finalized the contract.
> 
> I found out today the company does not cover a private health care plan for Egypt. They have some kind of emergency service, but normal GP / hospital visits seem to be excluded. I assume this is common practice in Egypt to have such health care plan? Is it easy to get such insurance, and what cost can I expect for adult / kid?


any decent expat package worth its salt should include healthcare cover.
even before a hire car, maid, flights etc etc

if i were you i would carefully think about this. This issue is not even about egypt but about whether they think you are a mug so that they can skimp on offering you healthcare.

I would still tell you to try this country but do make sure you have healthcare.


----------



## Hugo75

My wife and I will travel to Cairo from 1st till 7th of Feb, we have 5 full days to explore Cairo, look for houses, nursery etc. 

I hope things will calm down after last weekend, we booked the Dusit hotel in New Cairo (Lakeview).


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hugo75 said:


> My wife and I will travel to Cairo from 1st till 7th of Feb, we have 5 full days to explore Cairo, look for houses, nursery etc.
> 
> I hope things will calm down after last weekend, we booked the Dusit hotel in New Cairo (Lakeview).




After last weekend! Watch the news and see what is happening now, gunfire was going off in my area at 3 am, tear gas was in my house Friday night.. 

I will put some pictures up later,


----------



## MaidenScotland

The people who have been sentenced to death........... if it is carried out this country will go up like a rocket if it hasn't already.. of course that is just my opinion.


----------



## Hugo75

From what I read, problems were focussed in Tahrir square only? 

Anyway, it is just a visit to see and feel the city, just my wife and I. If we really have doubts about safety of our family, we will definitely not go.


----------



## alexvw

You will be perfectly fine at the Dusit! Don't worry.

I'm traveling on Feb 3, but if you wanna pop by with your wife for coffee on Feb 2, give me a shout. We live 10 minutes away from the Dusit.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## aykalam

Hugo75 said:


> From what I read, problems were focussed in Tahrir square only?
> 
> Anyway, it is just a visit to see and feel the city, just my wife and I. If we really have doubts about safety of our family, we will definitely not go.


No, It wasn't just Tahrir Square, there was trouble in Heliopolis (presidential palace), Garden City around British and American embassies, major link roads to downtown, and on... 

Dusit Thani is in New Cairo, lovely area but very close to the Police Academy and next to Morsi's flat. The only reason the whole of Cairo didn't go up in flames yesterday is because the football Ultras thought they got a satisfactory (partial) verdict in the ongoing Port Said case. 

I would keep a very close eye on the news, you may need to postpone your trip if you are looking to take a look around Cairo, because there's a chance you may be stuck in your hotel.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The people who have been sentenced to death........... if it is carried out this country will go up like a rocket if it hasn't already.. of course that is just my opinion.


and if it isn't carried out?


----------



## MaidenScotland

[/ATTACH]



A taste of outside my building,


----------



## aykalam

be careful what you post/film!

Police also arrested two women residing in a building overlooking Qasr al-Aini Street after they were spotted filming the clashes, according to local media. Eyewitnesses claimed that police insulted and verbally abused the women while arresting them.

Security forces clear Corniche of protesters, other clashes in Cairo continue | Egypt Independent


----------



## Hugo75

I have cancelled the offer. We gave it another thought, too many risks and question marks about what will happen the coming months. And if things get worse, it will be a nightmare to have en emergency relocation with 4 young children. 

Good luck over there, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## canuck2010

That's too bad. Cairo is a megacity, these protests are localized in a few tiny areas, which are contained by the police and military. The expat areas of the city are as safe as ever. Of course, with the prospect of increase protesting and possible economic disruption, things could get worse, but there is an equal or better chance they will calm down.


----------



## Sonrisa

I think is a very sensible decision. i think we havent seen nothing yet, the worst is to come


----------



## Hugo75

It is not ONLY the riots. I would also have to visit gasfields in the Western desert every now and then, we have still in mind what happened in Algeria recently. 

In addition, they want all project expats to live in the same area to have a more effective emergency response. It seems Maadi was selected. That means far from the Dutch school in NCBIS and a lot of daily traffic towards Nasr City where the office would be (on top of a 48 hour working week).....


----------



## hurghadapat

Hugo75 said:


> It is not ONLY the riots. I would also have to visit gasfields in the Western desert every now and then, we have still in mind what happened in Algeria recently.
> 
> In addition, they want all project expats to live in the same area to have a more effective emergency response. It seems Maadi was selected. That means far from the Dutch school in NCBIS and a lot of daily traffic towards Nasr City where the office would be (on top of a 48 hour working week).....


It sounds like a very sensible decision you have come to and Egypt is anything but stable at the moment and in all honesty can't see it coming to an end quickly.Good luck in wherever your job takes you next


----------



## Hugo75

hurghadapat said:


> Good luck in wherever your job takes you next


It seems things worked out fine, it has been a very good decision to cancel Cairo as I am very close to signing a contract with another company. 2 months Dubai followed by a 1 or 2 year period in Yokohama - Japan 

How are things in Cairo? It seems everything calmed down?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hugo75 said:


> It seems things worked out fine, it has been a very good decision to cancel Cairo as I am very close to signing a contract with another company. 2 months Dubai followed by a 1 or 2 year period in Yokohama - Japan
> 
> How are things in Cairo? It seems everything calmed down?




Nothing has calmed down.. we still have protests, riots, strikes on a weekly basis.. just that the BBC, CNN etc are bored and do not report.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Congratulations on your new offer and life.. you made a wise decision not to come here


----------



## canuck2010

Dubai and Japan sounds great!


----------



## hurghadapat

Hugo75 said:


> It seems things worked out fine, it has been a very good decision to cancel Cairo as I am very close to signing a contract with another company. 2 months Dubai followed by a 1 or 2 year period in Yokohama - Japan
> 
> How are things in Cairo? It seems everything calmed down?


As one door closes another one opens.....Congratulations and good luck in your new job....enjoy


----------

